# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  رسائل الشرنبلالي

## مجالسنا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم لكم رسائل الشرنبلالي " مخطوطة " مصورة بصيغة pdf على جزئين 
رسائل الشرنبلالي 1.pdf
رسائل الشرنبلالي.pdf


النسخة غير مفهرسة 
و لا يوجد فيها الرسالة الأولى من أصل المخطوطة

----------


## أبو الحسن المقدسي الشافعي

أرجو ذكر بيانات النسخة حتى لا يتكرر التحميل

----------


## الطيب صياد

*حقق بعضًا من رسائله فضيلة الشيخ المحدث الأولي أبو عبد الرحمن عبد المجيد بن عمرو جمعة الجزائري العاصمي - حفظه اله تعالى - ،،،و هي مطبوعة في الجزائر و متوفرة ..*

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
النسخة الموجودة هي نسخة جامعة الملك سعود
والكتاب سيخرج محققًا قريبًا إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو الحسن المقدسي الشافعي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو محمد النيجيري

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب وجعله في صحيفة حسناتكم آمين.

----------

